# Do This Now (I'm not kidding at all)



## John Seets (Jan 9, 2003)

Email sent.


----------



## Kirby Kishbaugh (Dec 21, 2004)

I also sent an email


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

email sent

Hey- this could not be easier to do, just send an e-mail as outlined above. This very important and in the best interest of all of us. Just another example of big chem's money influence on goverment. With your resistance we can stop this. We have used our collective voice previously and we have seen results, let's go, it's time to saddle up and ride!


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

I have sent an e-mail and said

"Can you please add me to the petition list. I keep bees and do pollenation plus sell queen bees. Any pesticide use especially Carbaryl will be devastating to my operation and a tremendous loss in income."

Dan Jermalovic


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Done.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Done.

Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Done.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Ditto

We've got almot 2000 members. Come on guys!

dickm


----------



## Jerry J (Jan 12, 2004)

Done


----------



## arkansasbee (Dec 22, 2003)

email sent


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Done.

------------------
Gregg Stewart


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Sent mine yesterday.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Sent mine too;


----------



## ron c (Jun 19, 2004)

sent it


----------



## Jerry C (Feb 7, 2004)

Done


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Sent mine yesterday too.


----------



## JohnJ4 (Nov 4, 2003)

Done!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

Done

Todd Zeiner


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Done
Just got email conformation only 45 names so far


----------



## scottybee (Feb 23, 2003)

Done


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

I just got the e-mail confirmation, only 45 names. This group has how many members? We can only put up 45 signatures? What's with the complaciency? If we don't care about this, then who for god's sake is going to?? Come on, don't accept this. We only have a few more days, stand up, fire back. Don't ya get it, there your/mine/our honey bees that are being put at risk!! Please respond, the timing of this is intentional. They are counting on keepers being distracted and focused elswhere. 

In the words of Bella Karoli: "YOU CAN DO IT!!"

[This message has been edited by Sungold (edited December 23, 2004).]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I sent mine yesterday too. Surely we could muster more than 45!? I would expect at least a few hundred just from this board and we really ought to be able to get close to a thousand.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I bet there isn't 100 regular (everyday) readers on this board. I would really like to see a counter on here that resets every day.

I know that those of us that have been posting for a couple of years have seen a lot of names come and go, and they are still on the register even though they are not reading or posting here anymore.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Aw man, I don't even have the upgrade done yet and your creating more work for me. With the upgrade, I will be able to purge out inactive members. And yes, I sent in my email.

- Barry


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Is there a mailing list? Can it be used? If not, can we build one in the new system for next time?

Dickm


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

Just sent e-mail Bill


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

sent.

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Great idea DickM, and thanks Barry. Now let's take it one more step and ask everyone we e-mail to join in! I just sent mine out to about another thirty people. It would be nice if half of them would do it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

I dropped by the NOC to bring egg nog and
my wife's baked goodies to the skeleton
crew that offers to watch over the networks
on days like Christmas Eve for triple
overtime, and noticed both the mass mailing
from "info" at BeeSource, and the many
comments on this thread.

It is gratifying to see such consensus.

Danke, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

email sent Nick


----------



## Old Buzzard (Aug 7, 2004)

sent


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

I've sent in my email to be added to the petition listing


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

DONE


----------



## Andy (Jun 12, 2003)

done!


----------



## raybmn (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi everyone, I am a lurker, and have read everything written on the site. Have learned lots. Use NO chemicals at all. Haven't posted till now, but I realize the importance of the petition so I guess I have to come out of my shell and help out the best I can. Thanks for letting everyone know about this.

Ray Blowers, in central Minnesota.(raybmn)


----------



## raybmn (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh ya, Petition email sent.

Merry Christmas to all.

raybmn


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow you have been LURKING 
Welcome and Merry Christmas to everyone!!

Ed Rice
Gary,In.


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Done


----------



## dcwilliams (Dec 12, 2004)

Done.

Chris


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Never got the blanket E-MAIL= but read the post, sent my info out last night.

------------------
'WHEN WE CLOSE OUR EYES WE ALL LOOK THE SAME' GWPW 03

[This message has been edited by SilverFox (edited December 25, 2004).]


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

This was also sent out in David Eyre's Bee-listserv message from www.beeworks.com


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Money has been coming down the pipeline for mosquito control in my county due to the inaccurate media coverage of WestNile. Where there is money they will spray, and the bees will die. stop it at the source. Petition is a good start. done and done


----------



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

Done. And yes, on Christmas Day (hey,I've been traveling.) Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ox (May 15, 2004)

done

------------------
the ~ox-{ at www.singingfalls.com 
If this message is edited it is because I have to correct my spelling again. 0_0


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

As I stated above, I've sent it and forwarded it to my email address book and posted it on the HGTV Garden Message Board. Some of the HGTV members have sent their signed petitions in, but someone has questioned the petition's validity since it appears to be over a year old. Does anyone have an answer I can give any "doubting Thomases"? You can see for yourself at http://boards.hgtv.com/eve/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=1084078532&f=7184011632&m=9821028881


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

> someone has questioned the petition's validity since it appears 
> to be over a year old. Does anyone have an answer I can give any
> "doubting Thomases"?

The answer is simple. This re-approval of Carbaryl is an effort
that has taken well over a year. The petition has been around
for that long, and has been submitted at every "comments" stage
built into the process, each time with as many signatures as
were "current" at that time.


----------



## SippyBees (Feb 17, 2004)

Done....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

I SENT MINE


----------



## REDTRACTOR1 (Dec 10, 2003)

I SENT MINE


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>someone has questioned the petition's validity since it appears to be over a year old.

The funny thing is those "doubting Thomases" could have sent the email for the petition with as much ease as they questioned it.

It either is expired. Or it isn't expired. If it IS expired you haven't hurt anything with your email. If it isn't expired you may play a part in saving the lives of millions or even billions of bees.

I guess it seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Michael, that's the way I see it too, but the poster is insisting our petition is invalid; hence, no other members at the gardening site are signing it either! I'd given the poster this site to check out what we're talking about and the response was, 
"I've looked at that, Tia, and the dates referenced on the dockets are all 2003 something. There is document for 2004 out there, but what you have referenced is the 2003 which won't get anything done since it is closed".
I'm posting your response on the garden website for KimmSR to read~~I just got so miffed at the headstrong attitude, I didn't know how to answer, so I thought I'd use your post. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't mind, but I'd throw in Jim Fishcer's comments about the dates as well, because that seems to be what they WANT to hear, which is why is it still valid.


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Done . This was my message:

Please add me to this petition list.
I am a beekeeper in Guatemala, Central America, and it is of utmost importance that pesticides are correctly labeled. Bee losses due to misuse of pesticides are comparable to livestock loss. I doubt very much that cattle owners would stand still and silence watching their herds die off from some neighbour´s spray. So why should bee owners not stand up to our rights?


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Michael, I posted Jim Fischer's quotes previous to posting yours. Didn't seem to make much difference though. . .


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Some people just want to find fault with everything. I don't understand why, but they seem to congregate on the internet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks to all who "signed" the petition,
and extra thanks to Barry who sent out a
mass mailing during the holiday crunch.

The EPA is under no obligation to take
"citizen comments" into account, and has
a habit of publishing a proposed rule,
going through the comment process, and
then doing exactly as it pleases.

I'd rant and rave about this, but I made
the mistake of turning on the TV yesterday.


----------



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

sent. Thanks!


----------



## Rushmore Beez (Nov 25, 2004)

Just sent it off. Hope I'm not to late


----------



## Waysouth (Dec 27, 2004)

I just sent mine - hope I'm not too late


----------



## izybo (Feb 7, 2003)

sent


----------



## HARight (Jun 6, 2004)

I sent the message about Christmas. Several posts indicated that they had received a confirmation. I did not receive a confirmation, is there something amiss or do I need to resend the notice with a note of explaniation. I "know" our government would "never" make a mistake, especially on comments from the puplic.

Thanks for alerting us to this matter.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

<<is there something amiss or do I need to resend the notice>> 

Nah, you're not actually sending it to the EPA, you're sending it to an organization in Minnesota(I think), and they're adding everyone to the petition and sending it out.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

sent 12/26/04 @ 11:30 am


----------



## Boot (Sep 7, 2004)

Done 12/26/2004 - Hope it works!


----------

